# SSH Fehler in Config?



## Feanwulf (23. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

habe leider die letzten Tage etwas ersucht den Server zu "sichern" und dadurch gestern arge Probleme gehabt alles wieder ans rennen zu bekommen.

Heute bekomme ich wenn ich von meinem Server versuche per SSH woanders hin eine Verbindung aufzubauen folgende Fehlermeldung:

/etc/ssh/ssh_config line 45: Unsupported option "GSSAPIAuthentication"
/etc/ssh/ssh_config line 46: Unsupported option "GSSAPIDelegateCredentials"


Was müsste ich nachinstallieren damit es wieder läuft?


----------



## Feanwulf (25. Feb. 2008)

Man kann die Zeilen auch aus der ssh_config UND sshd_config auskommentieren - für CHROOT Umgebungen eh sinnvoll


----------



## o.meyer (26. Feb. 2008)

Hi,

ist ein Fedora oder CentOS System, oder? 

Grüße,

Olli


----------



## Feanwulf (26. Feb. 2008)

nein Debian Etch, aber die Infor hab ich aus nem Fedora HowTo


----------

